# Port forwarding for Mobile DVR



## Pete1980 (Mar 14, 2016)

I've had some limited success with the Mobile DVR while out of my home. Sometimes I don't show any of the channels that stream from the genie, but can go in to the DVR list and start to watch a recording on my phone or ipad and after a few seconds I can then go back and watch ALL live channels. 

I'm thinking it comes down to uPNP being wonky and needing to setup port forwarding within my router. Somewhere in the iPhone app, I found tcp ports 567 and 8083 - Does anyone know if this is all I need to forward or are thre others that need to be setup for everything to work correctly?

Any other tips/tricks would also be welcome.

Thanks!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Pete1980 said:


> I've had some limited success with the Mobile DVR while out of my home. Sometimes I don't show any of the channels that stream from the genie, but can go in to the DVR list and start to watch a recording on my phone or ipad and after a few seconds I can then go back and watch ALL live channels.
> 
> I'm thinking it comes down to uPNP being wonky and needing to setup port forwarding within my router. Somewhere in the iPhone app, I found tcp ports 567 and 8083 - Does anyone know if this is all I need to forward or are thre others that need to be setup for everything to work correctly?
> 
> ...


There is no port forwarding in use or needed anymore with mobile DVR. You'd be wasting your time trying to do that. How do you have your system connected to the internet? Wifi or direct Ethernet or separate deca or???


----------



## Pete1980 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a deca adapter connecting it to the internet.

For some reason, my iphone has been working fairly well today at streaming live channels. I've only seen the issue twice. When I have tried from my iPad, it cannot find the mobile DVR, even right after using it with the iphone. If I look at the 'network assistant' it passes tests 1-5 but fails test 6 on my ipad every time. On my iphone, it sometimes passes all tests, sometimes it mirrors the ipad. 

On my ipad, it is set to the Genie for the live streaming setting. Live streaming does work at home from the ipad, as recently as this morning.

I just assumed that because I've seen messages that it could not connect to the mobile dvr, that is was a port forwarding issue. Since port forwarding isn't needed - any ideas what else I can try or look at? I'd really like to have this work reliably on my ipad and iphone.


----------



## Pete1980 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm back home now, and after reading several threads and posts about this Mobile DVR and live streaming setup, I logged out of the iPad and iPhone apps, uninstalled, powered the iPad and iPhone down and back up then reinstalled and re-activated with the DVr.

Everything seems to be rock solid in my tests when I disable wifi and stream over cellular. It does take it a minute but once it connects in, all my channels including locals show up.

I'm really loving the way this works.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Pete1980 said:


> I have a deca adapter connecting it to the internet.
> 
> For some reason, my iphone has been working fairly well today at streaming live channels. I've only seen the issue twice. When I have tried from my iPad, it cannot find the mobile DVR, even right after using it with the iphone. If I look at the 'network assistant' it passes tests 1-5 but fails test 6 on my ipad every time. On my iphone, it sometimes passes all tests, sometimes it mirrors the ipad.
> 
> ...


There are a number of folks that are having issues with out of home and exactly your problem, test 6 fails.
It may work today and then not again for days.
The app released on or about Sept 7 has caused headaches for iPad users across this and other sites.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent news


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

What is baffling to me is the random nature of the failure to connect out of home. One day it works and the next day it doesn't work.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Same locations or different? And not to me, I think it's growing pains myself..


----------

